# Mass Effect: Andromeda - Bioware im Wandel der Zeit - Umfrage



## Matthias Dammes (27. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect: Andromeda - Bioware im Wandel der Zeit - Umfrage* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Mass Effect: Andromeda - Bioware im Wandel der Zeit - Umfrage*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. März 2017)

Ich finde Bioware ist schlechter als sein Ruf. Klar, das Studio hatte ein paar Hits aber selbst diese haben abseits einer meist überdurchschnittlichen Story auch handfeste Mängel, was Gameplay, Bugs usw. betrifft. Es war wirklich nie so, dass man bei Bioware blind hätte zugreifen können.


----------



## KSPilo (27. März 2017)

Von den Gründern ist seit September 2012 niemand mehr bei »Nur noch ein Schatten seines Selbst«-Bioware. EA bekommt jedes Kult-Studio 100%ig ruiniert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. März 2017)

Ich verbinde Bioware ohne Frage mit tollen Figuren und (epischen) Storys. Geschichten erzählen und Welten erschaffen haben die Jungs nach wie vor drauf, auch wenn es mal "nur" ein 08/15-High Fantasy-Epos ist (wie eigentlich meistens). Nie allzu tiefgründig, aber spannend erzählt. Aber bisher hat mich, was diese beiden Aspekte angeht, Bioware nie enttäuscht. 

Anders sieht es auf der Seite einiger Designentscheidungen aus, wie z.B. in DA:I. Zu viel gewollt, zu wenig richtig gemacht, um wirklich zu motivieren. Rein gameplaytechnisch empfand ich jedes Bioware-Game, das ich bisher gespielt habe, völlig zufriedenstellend. Durchschnittlich, ja. Aber nie wirklich schlecht.


----------



## Orzhov (27. März 2017)

Seit den letzten beiden Releases verbinde ich hauptsächlich uninspiriertes Gameplay, unnötige Streckungen, zu viele Fetchquests und mangelhafte Qualitätskontrolle mit Bioware.
Bisher begeistern mich auch die Charaktere nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2017)

Das letzte wirklich überzeugende Spiel war für mich Dragon Age Origins....Das pack ich jedes Jahr mal wieder aus und Spiel es einmal durch.


----------



## Mendos (27. März 2017)

Jupp. Von Bioware ist nicht viel mehr als der Name übrig. Bei Dragon Age Inquisition stimmte nicht mal mehr das Gameplay. Ein merkwürdiger Mix aus MMO-Mechaniken, Party-Rollenspiel und Open-World mit einer Masse an langweiligen Nebenquests, bei dem nichts wirklich gut funktionierte. Besonders das Kampfsystem war sogar gegenüber dem zweiten Teil nochmal eine Verschlechterung. Die kaputte taktische Kamera hat mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben! Mit Dragon Age 2 hat mich Bioware verärgert, mit Inquisition hab ich mich als Fan nur noch verhöhnt gefühlt. Am Schluss sagte Cassandra ja noch "Finally ... it's over." und ich dachte nur "Endlich!" ...


----------



## Grolt (27. März 2017)

Das Bioware von heute hat nichts mehr mit dem Bioware von BG, NWD oder auch KOTOR zu tun. Seit dem ersten mass Effect, ja eigentlich schon seit Jade Empire geht es mit Bioware bergab. DA Origins hat sich noch gegen die neue Richtung aufgebäumt, aber selbst das ist im vergleich zu den Klassikern schwächer. Mit richtigen CRPG haben Bioware Spiele schon lange nichts mehr zu tun. Action Spiele mit Inventar und Skills mit langweiliger Open World und Sex, Das trifft auf die Spiele eher zu.


----------



## Orzhov (27. März 2017)

Grolt schrieb:


> Das Bioware von heute hat nichts mehr mit dem Bioware von BG, NWD oder auch KOTOR zu tun. Seit dem ersten mass Effect, ja eigentlich schon seit Jade Empire geht es mit Bioware bergab. DA Origins hat sich noch gegen die neue Richtung aufgebäumt, aber selbst das ist im vergleich zu den Klassikern schwächer. Mit richtigen CRPG haben Bioware Spiele schon lange nichts mehr zu tun. Action Spiele mit Inventar und Skills mit langweiliger Open World und Sex, Das trifft auf die Spiele eher zu.



Wofür steht das C, crusted?


----------



## MrFob (27. März 2017)

Hier mein Kommentar in der Umfrage:

"Ich wuerde mir wuenschen, dass sie wieder anspruchsvollere Stories fuer ihre nach wie vor tollen Charaktere schreiben. Mein groesstes Problem mit BWs Entwicklung ist ganz klar, dass ihre Autoren zu schnell einer coolen Idee nachjagen, ohne sich ueber die Details Gedanken zu machen."

Eine extrem ausfuehrliche Besprechung zu BioWare's Entwicklung waehrend der ME Trilogie, die zwar in Teilen extrem hart aber eigentlich nur selten unfair ist findet sich uebrigens hier:

http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=27792

Oberflaechlich sieht diese Blog Serie zwar aus wie ein 50 Seiten Bash von Mass Effect 2/3 aber wenn man etwas tiefer schaut, dann ist es eher eine Auseinandersetzung mit BioWare's Wandel von einem Fokus auf "Details First" Storytelling hin zu "Drama First". In dem Kontext stimmen die meisten seiner Aussagen (bzw. stimme zumindest ich den meisten zu).


----------



## mx2k (28. März 2017)

Andromeda fehlt es meiner Meinung nach ein wenig an Tiefgang und die Welt ist z.B. im Vergleich mit Witcher 3 nicht sonderlich lebendig. Es kommt mir zudem vom Gamedesign her ein wenig wie ein Ubisoft-Game vor (Mainstory Mission machen, Outpost bauen, Atmosphäre konvertieren. Sidemissions nach belieben, zum grinden. Repeat. Same shit, different planet. 

So, was erwarte ich denn nun zukünftig von Bioware.... Ein Joint-Venture mit CD Projekt Red fände ich äußerst interessant, vielleicht gibt das dann ja das ultimative RPG Masterpiece. Baldurs Gate im Weltraum mit Wichern und Laserschwertern. Oder so was Ähnliches. Könnte klappen.


----------



## BlazeDee (28. März 2017)

Habe heute das Spiel durchgespielt und bin dankbar für die schöne Story doch die Kritikpunkte die mir während dem Spielen aufkamen müssen wirklich behoben werden denn es hat schon einiges an den Spaß das Spiel als Quelle für "Unterhaltung/Entertainment" negativ gerüttelt und man musste wirklich mit zusammen gekniffene Augen hin und wieder Animationsfehler, fehlerhaften Blendeffekte (Elaaden) die stark in den Augen schmerzten und einige kleinere Problemchen an einem vorbei rauschen lassen.

Die verschiedenen persönlichkeiten der Mitsitreiter sind super gelungen und würden besser zur geltung kommen mit einer besseren Animation der Geste und Mimik! 

Wäre ich bei BioWare angestellt....ich würde mich so richtig schämen für das was die Firma da abgeliefert hat


----------



## EinPixel (28. März 2017)

Ach ja, es gibt wohl kaum ein Studio, dessen Entwicklung so kontrovers diskutiert wird wie Biowares…
Blizzard und Valve kann da vielleicht noch einreihen, aber sonst?
Meinen ersten Kontakt mit einem Rollenspiel hatte ich 1993, als mein Vater seinen Recher vergessen hat auszuschalten und ich die Hände an Ultima VII bekam… da war ich aber grade mal 10 und sprach kaum ein Wort Englisch… Was für ein Schatz Rollenspiele doch sind hat mir erst Bioware mit Baldurs Gate beigebracht.

Dann kamen weitere Knaller von der Spieleschmiede und ich wurde zu einem echten Funboy. Ich habe die Charaktere geliebt, ich habe die Stories verschlungen und die meistens triste Präsentation durch jede Menge Fantasie ausgeglichen. Und dann hat mich Bioware regelrecht geschockt. Nach den komplexen ad&d(d&d)2+ Spielen kam ein Masseffect. Ich habe das Spiel gefeiert. Und der Moment am Ende, wenn Saren Shepard um Vergebung bietet und… ihr wisst schon… Das wurde zu einem meiner Lieblingsmomente in meiner Spielegeschichte.

Zugleich war mir da bereits bewusst, dass, was ich hier gespielt habe, das neue Bioware repräsentiert. Was sich schon bei KotoR abgezeichnet hat hat in ME seine Vollendung gefunden. Komplexität ist Bildgewalt(ich meine NICHT Grafik) und Zugänglichkeit gewichen.

Was mir damals nicht bewusst war, dieses großartige Spiel stellte mit seinem direkten Nachfolger für mich persönlich den Zenit des Studios dar.
Mein persönlicher Bruch mit dem Studio stellte das Ende der ersten ME Trilogie dar. Ja, ich bin einer der Softies, die ein Happyend wollten (nein ich habe mich an dem Shitstorm nicht beteiligt). Doch das fehlende Happyend war nicht entscheidend für mich. Das Problem waren:

1)      die vielen versprechen vor dem Spiel wie das:„Nein es wird kein ABC Ende geben, das können wir den Fans nicht zumuten...“, die nicht mal im Ansatz erfüllt wurden
2)      Die schlecht ausgearbeiteten Enden
3)      Die nicht vorhandenen Konsequenzen aus den Spieler entscheidungen.
4)      Und die Geschichte um einen „IWINAGAINSTREAPER“-Button von dem man schnell erfährt

Die Summe der Punkte ließ mich überlegen, was Bioware denn nun FÜR MICH darstellt. Garant für komplexe Rollenspiele? Spätestens seit NWN2 nicht mehr. Für mich war bereits die Umstellung auf d&d3 eine Zumutung, aber das ist eine gaaanz andere Geschichte 

Was noch? Story? Die Art und Weise, wie abrupt unaufgeklärt die Story beendet wurde und dass in letzter Sekunde noch eine Deus Ex Machina bemüht wurde finde ich eines MassEffects nicht würdig. Man denke an den Kampf gegen Saren und den Felsen der durch die Scheibe fliegt! Oder an die Selbstmordmission... Und dann kommt ein Gott und sagt ich solle mich zwischen R G und B entscheiden!

Was noch? Chars… Ja, das kann Bioware noch immer wie keine andere westliche Spieleschmiede. Aber auch hier gibt es für mich ein aber. Die Biowareformel. Jeder weiß was es ist, jeder weiß wie sie funktioniert. MassEffects Höhepunkt einer Romanze ist immer gleich… Wie altbekannt dieser wirklich ist hat mir Witcher 3 gezeigt. Und zwar durch das Ende einer Liebe… Als ich mich für Triss entschied und mit Jenn auf dem Berg des Jinns gesessen habe, war das einer der emotionalsten Momente, die ich in einem Spiel erlebt habe… und was passierte auf dem Bildschirm? Zwei Menschen saßen da und schauten in die Ferne… Und brachten doch so viele Emotionen rüber…

Das Resultat für MICH: Bioware hat mir unzählige Stunden voller Spass, Spannung und Emotionen gegeben. Mehr noch: die Spieleschmiede hat meine Vorstellung eines Rollenspiels geprägt und gefördert. Dafür bin ich dem Studio unendlich dankbar. Aber das heutige Bioware ist eben nicht das Bioware von damals…
Oder ich bin einfach nicht mehr die Zielgruppe der Firma...

Wie dem auch sei. Ich wünsche Bioware viel Erfolg mit ihren Projekten… ob ich zu deren Zielgruppe gehöre oder auch nicht…


----------



## toniostarcevic (28. März 2017)

*"...aber sonst?"*



EinPixel schrieb:


> Ach ja, es gibt wohl kaum ein Studio, dessen Entwicklung so kontrovers diskutiert wird wie Biowares…
> Blizzard und Valve kann da vielleicht noch einreihen, aber sonst?



Bethesda? Bei Bioware schwankt die Qualität zwar, aber im Grunde sind die Spiele recht ähnlich geblieben. Vor allem innerhalb einer Reihe. DA2 ist zwar langweiliger, aber noch immer dasselbe Spiel. 
Bethesda hingegen hat von Morrowind bis Skyrim casualisiert wie kein anderer Entwickler. 
Daggerfall lasse ich mal außen vor, da so eine unfassbar große Welt mit den heutigen Ansprüchen an Grafik, Abwechslung und Detail nicht realisierbar ist.
Aber Oblivion und Skyrim sind Paradebeispiele für eine Anpassung an ein Massenpublikum. 
Standard-Fantasy Welten, Questmarker, Schnellreise von überall aus, Zauber- und Verzauberungssystem kastriert, Skills kastriert, Hauptquest kastriert...
Hat ja auch gut funktioniert. Skyrim ist nicht nur das meistverkaufte SIngleplayer-Rollenspiel, sondern sogar in den Top 10 der meistverkauften Spiele aller Zeiten - plattformübergreifend.

Edit: Nicht, dass Skyrim ein schlechtes Spiel ist. Habe es immerhin mehrere hdt. Stunden gespielt.
Aber Morrowind war so viel intensiver, so viel mehr Rollenspiel. Darin habe ich über tsd. Studen verbracht.
An die Immersion reichen Oblivion und Skyrim nicht ansatzweise ran. 
Die Welt von Morrowind hat sich in mein Gedächnis gebrannt - es fühlt sich in der Erinnerung fast an wie ein reales Erlebnis.


----------



## EinPixel (28. März 2017)

Hab auch an Bethesda gedacht, schlussendlich aber außen vor gelassen da ich noch nie ein großer Fan ihrer Spiele war und dem entsprechend kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Kann man sicher auch in die Liste aufnehmen 

Was die Ähnlichkeit der Bioware Spiele angeht, stimme ich dir aber gar nicht zu. Grade hier sieht man die Entwicklung des Studios sehr deutlich. Die folgende Spieleliste nicht nicht vollständig, sollte die Entwicklung aber deutlich aufzeigen:

*BG1* - War für mich persönlich der Einstieg in RPG, war dank AD&D 2.5 sehr komplex und bot (für mein noch recht junges Alter) klasse Hauptstory und nette Nebenquests
*BG2 + ToB* - Eines der vielen Höhepunkte, gleiches komlexes Gerüst wie BG1 aber viel bessere Charakere, bessere Story und abwechslungsreiche Schauplätze
*NwN + Addons* - Zwar nicht ganz die Qualität des BG2, aber noch immer mit gleichen Stärken
*SW:KotOR* - Eines der stärksten Spiele Biowares, was die Erzählung und Chars angeht. Aber gleichzeitig der Wendepunkt für die Komplexität des Spiels. Mag sein, dass es der SW Lizenz geschuldet ist, da man auf einmal entsprechend großes Zielpublikum erreichen musste.
*Jade Empire* - Ich mag das Spiel, es hat super tolle Chars, eine wunderbare Story, stellt aber mit dem actionlastigen und sehr einfachem Gameplay in Schlauchartigen Leveln und einem sehr linearem Storyverlauf den Prototypen des modernen Bioware-Spiels dar. Spätestens hier ist die Komplexität endgültig verloren gegangen.

Ab diesem Moment ist die Entwicklung eigentlich bekannt. Man hat versucht die Inszenierung und das Tempo immer weiter in Vordergrund zu drängen, die Komplexität ist eigentlich kein Thema mehr. Dabei sollen auch die Tugenden Biowares, die Hauptstory und die Chars qualitativ hochwertigbleiben. Einzige Ausnahme: DA:0. Hier hat man versucht sich wieder auf alte Tugenden zu besinnen, was (bitte nicht köpfen, meine Meinung) aber gescheitert ist. Die komplexität der Kämpfe bleibt überschaubar, die Hauptstory ist sehr simpel gestrickt und bietet keine Wendungen oder Überraschungen. Der, meiner Meinung nach einzige riesige Vorteil des Spiels sind die Dialoge. Ich mag dieses: "Wähle zwischen Ja, Nein, Vieleicht und dein Char sagt 5 Zeilen Text" aus ME einfach nicht. Und da war DA:0 einfach nur Balsam für meine Biowarefan-Seele.

Dazu kommt noch, dass Bioware seit letzten paar Jahren in ein Rausch verfallen zu sein scheint. Alles muss größer, schneller und dramatischer werden. Und dadurch jagen sie auch miesesten Trends der Branche nach:
Mobilegaming's real time missions anyone?
Openworld? Wir kommen! (Nicht Openworld an sich ist schlimm, sondern Openworld + Spannende Story, das verträgt sich einfach nicht)
Crafting? Nicht ohne uns!
Achievements? Hell yea!

Dabei brauchen die doch gar nicht auf andere zu schauen, sie müssten doch einfach nur das schwere dicke Buch der eigenen Tugenden auf einer beliebigen Seite aufschlagen und einen zufälligen Paragraphen lesen...


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. März 2017)

Für mich persönlich waren SW:Kotor und Dragon Age: Origins ehrlich gesagt die "perfekten" Bioware-Spiele. 
Tolle Story und Charaktere, interessante Welt, gutes Kampfsystem und für meinen Geschmack allgemein genau der richtige Anteil an RPG-Elementen 
Und was für mich immer noch extrem wichtig war: ein tolles Dialog-System. Für manche klingt das vllt übertrieben, aber alleine schon das Dialog-System macht mir neuere Bioware-Spiele irgendwie madig. Diese blöden Markierungen damit ich weiß welche Antwort "böse" oder "gut" ist und diese komischen 5-Wort-Zusammenfassungen, die gar nicht genau das wiedergeben, was mein Char dann im Endeffekt sagt... Mag ich überhaupt nicht. Gerade das alte Dialog-System hat für mich einen sehr großen Reiz ausgemacht und hat dazu geführt, dass ich bei DA: O stundelang im Camp war, um auch ja alle Dialog-Optionen mit meinen Gefährten auszureizen. Spiele DA: O auch immer noch regelmäßig mal wieder durch, wird einfach nicht langweilig  Schade, dass Bioware da andere Wege geht heutzutage, mit DA: I konnte ich mich bis heute nicht so richtig anfreunden.


----------



## candymanXXL (28. März 2017)

BlazeDee schrieb:


> .... man musste wirklich mit zusammen gekniffene Augen hin und wieder Animationsfehler, fehlerhaften Blendeffekte (Elaaden) die stark in den Augen schmerzten und einige kleinere Problemchen an einem vorbei rauschen lassen.



Wenn das ALLES ist, was Dich stört, dann muß auch ich meine Augen zusammenkneifen und mich zusätzlich am Kopf kratzen!


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2017)

Kannst Du außer herumspammen noch anderes ? Laß anderen doch mal ihre Meinung und dränge denen nicht die eigene auf.

Ja ME ist nicht perfekt. Nicht nur was Bugs betrifft. Aber das Spiel jetzt deshalb komplett in den Boden zu treten wird den Tatsachen auch nicht gerecht. Matthias hat beim Test die Probleme und auch die Vorteile von Andromeda imho schon gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich gehe auch mit seiner Wertung in großen Teilen konform. Ja auch ich hätte mir bei ME: A eine 90er Wertung erhofft, einen neuen Meilenstein. Das ist Andromeda nun leider nicht geworden. Trotzdem ist das Spiel nicht so schlecht wie es viele jetzt aus Frust machen.

Es gibt Leute (einschließlich von mir) die haben mit ME: Andromeda z.B. trotz der Mankos ihren Spaß. Es erreicht nicht die Brillanz von ME 1-3 ist aber trotzdem gut.

Ich mag z.B. diverse Charaktere wie Suvi, Ryder, Cora und wie sie alle heißen. Mir gefallen auch die bislang unterschiedlichen Planeten (Wüste, Eisplanet). Sicher einiges ist repetiv (Glyphenrätsel). Trotzdem macht ME: A auch nicht alles falsch.

Der Nomad z.B. ist genial. Warum er allerdings keine Bewaffnung bekommen hat bleibt das Rätsel von Bioware. Vermutlich weil diese eher auf die Entdeckerschiene gesetzt haben und demnach die Gruppe nicht auf eine kriegerische Auseinandersetzung vorbereitet war. Gameplaytechnisch wäre eine Bordkanone beim Nomad ähnlich der des Mako aber durchaus eine Bereicherung gewesen.

Nur weil Du vielleicht selbst enttäuscht bist, weil das Spiel nicht so geworden ist wie Du es gern gehabt hättest, solltest Du so viel Toleranz aufbringen können, um anderen den Spaß den sie bei dem Spiel trotz der vorhandenen Mängel haben zu gönnen.


----------



## EinPixel (28. März 2017)

MichaelG: magst du auch verraten wen du meinst?


----------



## linktheminstrel (28. März 2017)

bis jetzt habe ich mit mass effect andromeda bis auf die technischen schwierigkeiten um einiges mehr spaß als mit dragon age inquisition. mich stört dennoch, dass es biowre nicht gelingt (das war auch bei kotor nicht anders) ein fehlerfreises produkt auf den markt zu bringen. zudem merke ich einfach eine art stillstand in der spielwelt, v.a. in den hubs. wieso baut bioware hier nicht mal die orte des landgangs aus? schlimmstes beeispiel von allen ist die himmelsfeste und zudem wirklich bezeichnend für das ganze spiel. es ist nichts anderes, als eine riesige version des camps aus origins. man kann mit den begleitern reden, waffen und anderes zeug kaufen und... ja, selbst craften und richter spielen. etwas langfristiges, bzw wirklich spaßiges nebenbei gibt es nicht. die taverne ist ein ort der ödnis, der optional errichtbare übungsplatz nicht betretbar und alle charaktere sind so gut wie immer am selben platz festgefrohren... letztes hat sich wenigstens ein wenig verbessert, das problem ist aber scheinbar nicht wirklich verschwunden. der erste barbesuch auf der nexus war ne katastrophe.
ich mag bioware, jedoch finde ich, dass sie vielleicht nicht so sehr auf die größe anderer rpg's schauen sollten und lieber in anderen bereichen, den dialogen, der lebendigkeit, der tiefgründigkeit einer welt nachjustieren sollten.


----------



## MANIACas (28. März 2017)

Also zunächst mal was zu Bethesda... Die kenn ich noch aus den späten 80er/90ern als eine der größten Abzocker mit den miesesten Lizenzgurken (Terminator, Wayne Gretzky Hockey etc., etc,....)der damaligen Zeit schlechthin. Und die haben bei ihrer TES-Serie auch mehr Schatten als Licht produziert (Daggerfall, TES-Online, Oblivion). Selbst das auch so tolle Skyrim war bei genauerer Betrachtung eine Grafikbombe mit schlechter Vertonung und mühseliger Story- gefühlte zehn Sprecher/innen haben da alle NPCs eingesprochen (z.B.der Händler war überall der selbe Sprecher) und echte Stimmung kam im Hauptspiel bei mir und anderen Freunden nicht auf da man sich beim blumenpflücken und köcheln vergaß und die achso große Haupthandlung beiseite schob und die käuflichen Begleiter-Sklaven waren auf wundersame Weise ohne Pferd genauso schnell, wie der Spieler mit Pferd (vorrausgesetzt er blieb unterwegs nicht an irgendeinem Hinderniss hängen).  Oder um auch mal Fallout 4 anzusprechen - Orginelles Questdesign sieht auch anders aus.
Sooo und nun mal zum eigentlichen Thema..... Frührer war bei Bioware alles besser (?!). Ich hab schon lange die Beobachtung gemacht, dass zum einen vieles verklärt wird und zum anderen in der Fanbase viel herumgemäkelt wird und alle dann im Netz wie ein Rudel Wölfe automatisch mitheulen. 
Baldurs Gate war damals tatsächlich ein großartiges Spiel und ein großer finazieller Erfolg, nur würde würde heute das Spiel nur noch schwer Käufer finden, da die Spielerschaft sich extrem gewandelt hat und viele einfach auch zu bequem sind sich durch endlose Texte zu lesen. Selbst tolle geistige Nachfolger wie das Kickstarter-Projekt Pillars of Eternity hat sich "nur" ca. 700.000 mal das ist für heutige Verhältnisse zu wenig.
Auch ein großartiges Spiel wie DA war alles andere als perfekt. Sämtliche Dialogentscheidungen waren so gut wie belanglos, da man die Begleiter einfach mit Geschenken zugeschmissen hat um ihre volle Zustimmung zu erhalten und die Boni freizuschalten (Oghren, du bist sauer auf mich? Egal - hier ich kauf dir beim Händler ein Bier und alles ist wieder gut!). Alle waren schlichtweg käuflich! Und die Handlung hatte ein megagroßes Plothole: WARUM? Jemand der jahrzehntelang dem Volk & König intelligent und treu gedient hat und überall beliebt ist, killt plötzlich den neuen netten König & Schwiegersohn aus Machtgeilheit? Pfff! 
Um mal auf die Mass Effect Serie zu kommen. Zuerst einmal habt ihr euch das erste Spiel mal in letzter Zeit noch einmal angesehen? - Das war schon 2007 optisch nicht wirklich schön (der Kooperation mit Microsoft Games sei dank) und die Stationen/Minen waren meist immer der dieselben Grundrisse mit anderem Inventar (wenn man das so nennen konnte). Und vier von sechs Begleiter waren sehr blaß (Garrus entwickelte sich in der Serie am meisten)  Mass Effect 1 hatte das Bodesfahrzeug Mako, das unglaublich schlecht zu manovieren war (Gummiball) und die Fans merkerten im damaligen Bioware-Forum ohne Ende darüber. Also warf Bioware bei ME2 das Bodenfahrzeug raus - mit dem Resultat, dass nun die Fans wieder rumheulten, weil es ja keine Außenfahrzeugfahrten mehr gab. Also lieferte Bioware umsonst die Firewalker-Missionen nach. Auch mischten sich die Fans damals noch während der Entwicklung von ME2 per Online-Petition ein, weil Tali Zorah ursprünglich genau wie Liara nur eine Gastrolle  bekommen sollte (wenn man sich das Ende von ME2 ansieht weiß man auch wieso das Bioware so vorgesehen hatte).
Um den Bogen mal mit dem aktuellen Spiel ME:Andromeda abzuschließen. Ich bin derzeit bei ca 40 Spielstunden .....und welch Wunder ich fühl mich gut unterhalten. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich das alles nicht als eine Ersatz-Religion ansehe sondern ...... als ein Spiel. Es ist bisher zwar nicht das beste Bioware- oder Mass Effect-Spiel doch auch nicht das schlechteste. Und genau wie bei ME1 warte ich einfach mal ab, was Bioware daraus weiterhin macht.
....... Und liebe PC-Games: Ihr solltet vielleicht nicht so sehr darauf schielen, was andere Bewertungsportale schreiben bzw wie die bewerten sondern eure ganz eigene Meinung/Wertung veröffentlichen und dann auch vertreten. Ansonsten braucht man euch nämlich nicht wirklich und euer Magazin nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Wutruus (28. März 2017)

Mit Andromeda hat sich Bioware meiner Meinung nach keinen großen gefallen getan. Sehr viele Dinge, gerade auch kleinere Details, sind einfach nicht stimmig. Zum Beispiel NPCs, die von Dingen reden, die sie noch gar nicht wissen können. Also da hätte man doch nun wirklich besser aufpassen können.
Auch wirkt es so, als hätte man einfach irgendwelche Leute nach Andromeda geschickt und auf jeden Fall sowas unbedeutendes wie z.B psychologische Tests im Vorfeld komplett weggelassen, damit hinterher noch ordentlich viel schiefgehen kann. Und wird ständig noch von allen betont, wie top und wichtig alle sind. Jedes Mal gucke ich mich dann um und denke: Nö, irgendwie nicht. Absolut nicht.
Aber auch dann passt Vieles immer noch nicht wirklich zusammen oder ergibt einfach im Zusammenhang keinen Sinn, wenn man darüber nachdenkt.
Ich will jetzt nicht spoilern. Jedenfalls fallen mir solche unstimmigen Sachen am laufenden Band auf und das trübt den Spielspaß doch schon sehr. Ich bin noch nich durch, aber so schlecht is die Kernstory tatsächlich nicht. Leider gehört zur Story des Spiels aber auch das Drumherum. Und das ist zwar "da", aber total unsinnig, teilweise unstimmig und quäle mich da echt durch, muss ich sagen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2017)

EinPixel schrieb:


> MichaelG: magst du auch verraten wen du meinst?



Candyman war gemeint. Das Gehate nervt langsam echt.


----------



## Theojin (28. März 2017)

Bioware hat das Heft intern an Analysten und Business Manager abgegeben. So hingeklatscht kommen mir jedenfalls die letzten Spiele vor. Früher von Zockern für Zocker, mittlerweile rein auf maximalen finanziellen Erfolg getrimmt, dem wird absolut alles untergeordnet. Teilweise miserable Umsetzung der vorhandenen Technik ( Frostbite Engine und dann solche Charaktere mit massiven optischen Schwächen), fehlende Qualitätskontrolle, generell fehlt den letzten Story jeglicher Flair, kaum Fluff drin.
Für mich war SW:TOR einfach der große Knackpunkt, eines der wohl beschissensten Star Wars Spiele aller Zeiten, und daher auch ein unglaublich schlechtes MMORPG - was man dann auch an dem sturzflugartigen Sinkflug der Spielerzahlen gemerkt hat. Das hat Bioware meiner Meinung nach das Genick gebrochen, viele der alten Recken aus dem Studio vertrieben und die Moderne eingeläutet.

Für mich wäre es absolut nicht überraschend, wenn EA Bioware irgendwann einfach komplett plattmacht. Für seichte Jugendrollenspiele brauchts kein Bioware mehr, das kann auch jedes andere Studio zusammendengeln. Hauptsache, es generiert irgendwie genug Kohle.

Schade drum...


----------



## OField (28. März 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda ist kein schlechtes Spiel, leidet aber unter dem gleichen Problem wie bereits Inquisition, man will die Spiele zu groß machen. An statt sich einfach darauf zu konzentrieren eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen. Ich weiß nicht wieso jedes RPG heute zu Tage 70+ h Spielzeit und Openworld haben muss. 30 gute Stunden ohne Füller sind viel besser. Man hofft wohl, dass es bei den ganzen Idioten da draußen als Verkaufsargument ankommt und wahrscheinlich tut es das auch...


----------



## martin4515 (28. März 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> bis jetzt habe ich mit mass effect andromeda bis auf die technischen schwierigkeiten um einiges mehr spaß als mit dragon age inquisition. mich stört dennoch, dass es biowre nicht gelingt (das war auch bei kotor nicht anders) ein fehlerfreises produkt auf den markt zu bringen. zudem merke ich einfach eine art stillstand in der spielwelt, v.a. in den hubs. wieso baut bioware hier nicht mal die orte des landgangs aus? schlimmstes beeispiel von allen ist die himmelsfeste und zudem wirklich bezeichnend für das ganze spiel. es ist nichts anderes, als eine riesige version des camps aus origins. man kann mit den begleitern reden, waffen und anderes zeug kaufen und... ja, selbst craften und richter spielen. etwas langfristiges, bzw wirklich spaßiges nebenbei gibt es nicht. die taverne ist ein ort der ödnis, der optional errichtbare übungsplatz nicht betretbar und alle charaktere sind so gut wie immer am selben platz festgefrohren... letztes hat sich wenigstens ein wenig verbessert, das problem ist aber scheinbar nicht wirklich verschwunden. der erste barbesuch auf der nexus war ne katastrophe.
> ich mag bioware, jedoch finde ich, dass sie vielleicht nicht so sehr auf die größe anderer rpg's schauen sollten und lieber in anderen bereichen, den dialogen, der lebendigkeit, der tiefgründigkeit einer welt nachjustieren sollten.





Bin großer Bioware Fan spiele jedes Spiel , muss anmerken du bist bei deiner Kritik noch freundlich , gearde der bereich Dialoge sehe ich als schlecht an , diese langweilen mich , meine Erwartungen an ME:a waren schon höher als bei DAI , nur das hält sich in Grenzen.
ME:a ist kein schlechtes Spiel , das Kampfsystem ist toll , das Crafting ich mag es , die Grafik sehr hübsch.
Negativ die Dialoge packen mich noch weniger wie in DAI, die Charactere echt schlimm , wieso der Vater am Anfang stribt und man direkt alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommt , noch umglaubwürdiger als der Inqusitor.
Die Qualität des Spiels finde ich so schwierig mal toll , mal richtig schlecht.
Bioware tut sich mit der offenen Spielwelt keinen Gefallen, was ich anmerken möchte und was scheinbar niemand stört , wieso kann man nicht mehr richtig gut oder böse sein seit DAI ist das nur ein Witz , die Entscheidungen bringen wenig Spass , Bioware geht kein bischen Risiko mehr ein.

Ich spiele das Spiel wie jeden Bioware Titel , aber zufriedenheit ist was anderes.
Finde das ideenlos , alles zu starke ähnlichkeiten , kann Bioware einfach nicht verstehen.

Für mich spielt sich das wie ein Gears of War und so sehen für mich auch die Gegner mehr aus


----------



## toniostarcevic (29. März 2017)

MANIACas schrieb:


> Also zunächst mal was zu Bethesda... Die kenn ich noch aus den späten 80er/90ern als eine der größten Abzocker mit den miesesten Lizenzgurken (Terminator, Wayne Gretzky Hockey etc., etc,....)der damaligen Zeit schlechthin.



Ende der 80er/Anfang 90er hab ich erst angefangen zu zocken. Damals nur Konsolen. Daher kann ich zu Bethesda in dieser Zeit nichts sagen. Mein erstes Bethesda Spiel war Morrowind. Damals noch auf der X-Box. Danach hab ich mir nen Spiele-PC zugelegt. Morrowind hab ich 5 mal gekauft. (Urfassung, neukauf Urfassung wegen Verschleiß/Beschädigung, GotY Edition X-Box, GotY Edition PC, Steam Version PC)
Das Spiel hat seine Schwächen, aber die sind für mich nicht ins Gewicht gefallen. Es ist bis heute das faszinierendste und immersivste Spiel, das ich je gespielt habe. Es kann zwar nicht mit Komplexität der Story eines Planescape Torment oder Xenogears mithalten, es hat keine so glaubhaften und liebenswerten Charaktere wie ein Final Fantasy 10, ein Dragon Age, oder ein Grandia, es ist nicht so episch wie ein Final Fantasy, ein Suikoden oder ein Baldurs Gate... trotzdem ist mir kaum ein Spiel so in Erinnerung geblieben wie Morrowind.



MANIACas schrieb:


> Und die haben bei ihrer TES-Serie auch mehr Schatten als Licht produziert (Daggerfall, TES-Online, Oblivion). Selbst das auch so tolle Skyrim war bei genauerer Betrachtung eine Grafikbombe mit schlechter Vertonung und mühseliger Story- gefühlte zehn Sprecher/innen haben da alle NPCs eingesprochen (z.B.der Händler war überall der selbe Sprecher) und echte Stimmung kam im Hauptspiel bei mir und anderen Freunden nicht auf da man sich beim blumenpflücken und köcheln vergaß und die achso große Haupthandlung beiseite schob und die käuflichen Begleiter-Sklaven waren auf wundersame Weise ohne Pferd genauso schnell, wie der Spieler mit Pferd (vorrausgesetzt er blieb unterwegs nicht an irgendeinem Hinderniss hängen).



Daggerfall habe ich erst nach Morrowind ausprobiert. Aber das hat nicht funktioniert. Spektakuläre Größe, (Fläche von Großbritannien,  15.000+ Dörfer/Städte/Dungeons, 750.000+ NPCs) aber zu generisch und altbacken. Das muss man damals gespielt haben.
Mit Oblivion hatte ich zwar einige Stunden Spaß, aber den musste man wirklich suchen. Die Welt ist nur ein Tal, und nicht mal ein besonders großes. Sie ist nett anzuschauen, aber viel zu eintönig/es gibt kaum bis gar keine landschaftliche Abwechslung. Und es hat die lächerlich kürzeste Hauptquest der Rollenspielgeschichte. (schließe die 16 Tore!) Man kann es durchaus mal spielen, wegen der Sidequests, aber verglichen mit Morrowind war es eine ganz schwache Leistung.
Mit Skyrim sehe ich das ähnlich. Deutlich besser als Oblivion - wenn auch optisch fast genauso eintönig - aber immer noch sehr flach im Gegensatz zu Morrowind. Die haben halt genau die richtigen Kniffe angewendet, damit es massentauglich wird...



MANIACas schrieb:


> Oder um auch mal Fallout 4 anzusprechen - Orginelles Questdesign sieht auch anders aus.


Jup. Dabei habe ich mich von der Stimmung her ab und an echt mal kurz darin verloren gehabt. Aber der fehlende Tiefgang holt einen dann immer schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück.
Habe es recht lange gezockt, aber musste mich oft durchschleppen. Bei FO4 finde ich das verschenkte Potential echt tragisch. Da hätte man so viel mehr draus machen können...


----------



## linktheminstrel (29. März 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Bin großer Bioware Fan spiele jedes Spiel , muss anmerken du bist bei deiner Kritik noch freundlich , gearde der bereich Dialoge sehe ich als schlecht an , diese langweilen mich , meine Erwartungen an ME:a waren schon höher als bei DAI , nur das hält sich in Grenzen.
> ME:a ist kein schlechtes Spiel , das Kampfsystem ist toll , das Crafting ich mag es , die Grafik sehr hübsch.
> Negativ die Dialoge packen mich noch weniger wie in DAI, die Charactere echt schlimm , wieso der Vater am Anfang stribt und man direkt alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommt , noch umglaubwürdiger als der Inqusitor.
> Die Qualität des Spiels finde ich so schwierig mal toll , mal richtig schlecht.
> ...


ich sehe kein problem in der story der spiele, die charaktere sind wohl oder übel geschmacksache... mass effect andromeda ist bei gottt kein schlechtes spiel, jedoch vermisse ich bei bioware einfach den srung in die nächste generation, der ja vor da:i angeküdigt wurde. alles größer zu machen heißt nicht, dass man alles besser macht. ich ziehe mal den vergleich zu zelda: hier wurde eine wirklich lebendige welt geschaffen, ohne, dass serientypische qualitäten darunter leiden müssen. bei den bioware-rpg's ist es für meinen geschamck eben so, dasss das sonst so geniale pacing durch die größe der spielwel leidet, ohne dass bioware einen mehrwert bietet. bioware muss lernen, diese gigantischen welten auch mit leben zu füllen, die hubs endlich mal abseits möglicher begleiter-dialoge langfristig interessant zu gestalten und den publisher dazu zu bringen, die games nicht so verbugt auf den markt zu bringen.
the witcher 3 war sehr gut spielbar, uch ohne die zig patches, die einem um die ohren geschmissen wurden. bei zela bin ich kurz vor dem ende und habe das ganze spiel keine groben feher entdecken können... matthias hat es im test treffend formuliert: größe ist nicht alles.
ich weiß nicht, warum bioware sich nicht eher auf die eigenen stärken kozentriert und die spielerische freiheit patweise in sachen freie erkundung ausbaut, anstatt mit ihren titeln komplett in's kalte wasser zu springen. ich stehe nun vor der ersten gigantischen welt und nach da:i graust es mich schon fast, in den nomad zu steigen...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. März 2017)

Bioware ist unter dem Strich nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst, ich bin mir sicher das dies direkt mit dem Weggang der Gründer zu tun hat,
bzw. das keiner/kaum einer der Restcrew die alten, positiven Werte noch lebt.
Die Dinge weswegen Bioware das Vorbild von CDProject war, die sich aber inzwischen an Bioware vorbei weiter nach vorne entwickelt haben.

Ich glaube nicht das CDProject zum jetzigen Stand von Bioware noch aufschaut bzw. mehr Respekt vor ihnen hat als gegenüber jeder anderen Firma der Branche.

BG, KotoR, NWN ... das waren noch Zeiten ... ME1 war schon anders und dann ging es bis einige Ausnahmen direkt zunehmend bergab bzw stagnierte.


----------



## martin4515 (29. März 2017)

Nun man sollte fair sein die wirklich kreativen Köpfe sind einfach weg, für mich sind Story , Dialoge , Charactere eigentlich das wichtige bei Bioware Spiele und das ist einfach nur Mittelmaß und ganz sicher nicht mehr eines Marktführers würdig.
Witcher 3 ist da weit vorbei gezogen


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2017)

Für mich hatte Bioware den absoluten Höhepunkt mit Dragon Age: Origins. Dieses Spiel habe ich gesuchtet wie kein zweites, konnte einfach nicht aufhören zu spielen, was mir nur ganz selten bei Games passiert. 

Geschichtlich würde ich sagen, Baldur's Gate 1 und 2 mochte ich, Story und Charaktere waren fantastisch. Grafik war in Ordnung, Kampf und Gameplay haben mich aber schon damals extremst genervt, weswegen ich sie nie durchgespielt habe. Dass das Spielprinzip von 2D ISO-Games nicht ins 3D Zeitalter übertragbar war halte ich übrigens für großes Glück! Kotor und Jade Empire liebte ich wegen Story und Charaktere und auch wegen der Linearität, aber auch hier was das eigentliche  Gameplay nicht ganz meins aber es war immerhin dennoch gut spielbar. Andromeda habe ich noch nicht gespielt aber sowohl die drei Dragon Age Titel als auch die drei Mass Effect Spiele und sogar das Star Wars MMORPG finde ich, sind herausragend gute Spiele. 
Klar, sie haben ihre Macken und Probleme aber nicht so schwerwiegend, dass sie die Spiele unspielbar machen. Diese "Problemzonen" überwindet man dann und ist froh, wenn sie durch sind aber sie ziehen bei mir den Gesamteindruck nicht zu sehr nach unten, dass ich auf die Spiele schimpfen würde. Das viel gescholtene Dragon Age 2 etwa liebe ich fast so sehr wie den ersten Teil und selbst den dritten finde ich hervorragend (Sammelquests sind ja keine Pflichtaufgaben). 

Was ich mir jedoch tatsächlich wünschen würde wäre eine Rückkehr zu mehr Linearität. Mag mehr potenzielle Jungspieler anziehen, wenn Schlagwörter wie Open World dabei sind, ich war jedoch nie ein Fan davon. 

Mit einer Ausnahme, und da komme ich zu Bethesda, die hier ja auch schon ordentlich ihr Fett in einigen Kommentaren weg bekommen haben. Ich habe mit Morrowind angefangen, es war mir aber noch zu sperrig und altbacken bei Bedienung etc. richtig geflasht hat mich erst Oblivion, in dem Titel habe ich weit über 200 Stunden verbracht, quasi recht einsamer Rekord bei einem Offlinespiel für mich. Auch Fallout 3, New Vegas oder Skyrim liebe ich, und Elder Scrolls Online finde ich geradezu fantastisch. Für mich sind diese Bethesda Open World RPGs auch gerade wegen der Mods Puppenstuben, wo ich meine eigenen Abenteuer im Geiste schaffe, ich fühle mich wieder wie ein Kind, das mit Playmobil spielt. 

Auch hier, mit den alten ISO Fallouts konnte ich nicht viel anfangen (und ich habe es mehrfach versucht), sind mir zu sperrig. Für mich sind diese Retrogames die so von den Fans in den Himmel gelobt wurde ein Zeichen dafür, dass hier ein Generationenkonflikt herrscht. Die Altherren, zu denen ich übrigens auch zähle und diese Spiele damals alle erlebt habe, als sie rauskamen, leben oftmals im Gestern meiner Ansicht nach. Sie schwelgen in Erinnerung und ignorieren den Kampf mit der Steuerung, versauten Charakterwerten usw. usf., alles Dinge, wo ich so froh bin, dass es die heute nicht mehr gibt und sie nicht meine kostbare Zeit stehlen und ich die Spiele so genießen kann, wie ich es möchte, in ihrem Kern, dem Kern eines RPGs, die Charaktere und Storys. Da ist glaube ich bei den Altherren viel elitäres Gedenke bei.


----------



## martin4515 (29. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für mich hatte Bioware den absoluten Höhepunkt mit Dragon Age: Origins. Dieses Spiel habe ich gesuchtet wie kein zweites, konnte einfach nicht aufhören zu spielen, was mir nur ganz selten bei Games passiert.
> 
> Geschichtlich würde ich sagen, Baldur's Gate 1 und 2 mochte ich, Story und Charaktere waren fantastisch. Grafik war in Ordnung, Kampf und Gameplay haben mich aber schon damals extremst genervt, weswegen ich sie nie durchgespielt habe. Dass das Spielprinzip von 2D ISO-Games nicht ins 3D Zeitalter übertragbar war halte ich übrigens für großes Glück! Kotor und Jade Empire liebte ich wegen Story und Charaktere und auch wegen der Linearität, aber auch hier was das eigentliche  Gameplay nicht ganz meins aber es war immerhin dennoch gut spielbar. Andromeda habe ich noch nicht gespielt aber sowohl die drei Dragon Age Titel als auch die drei Mass Effect Spiele und sogar das Star Wars MMORPG finde ich, sind herausragend gute Spiele.
> Klar, sie haben ihre Macken und Probleme aber nicht so schwerwiegend, dass sie die Spiele unspielbar machen. Diese "Problemzonen" überwindet man dann und ist froh, wenn sie durch sind aber sie ziehen bei mir den Gesamteindruck nicht zu sehr nach unten, dass ich auf die Spiele schimpfen würde. Das viel gescholtene Dragon Age 2 etwa liebe ich fast so sehr wie den ersten Teil und selbst den dritten finde ich hervorragend (Sammelquests sind ja keine Pflichtaufgaben).
> ...




Ich für meinen Teil finde Spiele wie Baldurs Gate 1+2, planescape torment, Fallout 2 sind so Spiele die ich extrem genial finde , aber nun gut Geschmack.

Wenn ich an Baldurs Gate 2 denke alleine von der Vielfalt im Spiel , das hat es einfach nicht mehr gegeben und Dragon Age kein Teil kommt da ansatzweise an , wenn ich die Spielwelt die Möglichkeiten nehme ist Dragon Age 1 doch ein Witz.
Wobei ich finde Neverwinter Nights war der totale Horror, zumindest dann wenn ich es mit Baldurs Gate vergleiche.

Etwas was mich allerdings mehr stört wieso zum Teufel kann ich bei einem Spiel wie ME:a nicht wirklich gut oder total böse sein , das neue System ist meiner Ansicht Schrott , genauso wie eine Offene Spielwelt, das ist nichts für Bioware.
Jade Empire war meiner Meinung nach Genial.
Bei ME:a habe ich einfach den Eindruck ich Spiele Gears of War , geht es nur mir so mich erinnern die Gegener total an die aus GOW, bin ein extrem großer Fan der Serie , aber der beste Teil ist es nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2017)

Ja, aber man kann 2D und 3D Games halt nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen. Man sieht es ja am Final Fantasy VII Remake. Die müssen da drei komplette Spiele draus machen. Es ist halt ungleich aufwendiger eine komplette 3D Welt zu bauen in der auch ganz andere Interaktionsmöglichkeiten bestehen als ein paar Rendergrafiken fest als Hintergrundbild zu haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2017)

Beim Test auf 4players hat man das am Ende beim Fazit gut ausgedrückt: "War Bioware jahrelang Rollenspiel-Vorreiter und -Wegbereiter, ist man mittlerweile nur noch Mitläufer - auch weil man im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz das Risiko scheut und daher weitgehend stagniert."

Ich denke, damit ist alles gut in einem Satz zusammengefasst.


----------



## martin4515 (29. März 2017)

Naja 2D ist praktisch Tot es gibt zwar immer noch Titel die es zeigen z.b Pillars of Eternity aber eben für eine bestimmte Käuferschicht.
Ich mag auch die neuen Spiele machen Laune aber mir fehlt da leider einiges.
Und ja stimme zu Bioware ist Mitläufer, leider.

Muss aber sagen fand in DAI die Spielwelt lebendiger als in Mass Effect, irgendwie besser gefüllt, und das ist schade ME:a hat im Spiel so gute Ansätze und lässt diese wieder so fallen, Thema Dialoge war damit immer zufrieden , finde in DAI waren diese aber noch besser als in Mass Effect, auch die Deutschen Sprecher da haben die sich wenig Mühe gemacht.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (30. März 2017)

Ich würde mir wünschen das so Spiele wie Secret of Mana oder Secret of Evermore . Solche Spiele wünsche ich mir schon lange mit besserer Grafik und Online Verbinung also Ingi Game in Rollenspiel Format . Denn der Markt für solche spiele auf Pc mit mehr Spielern ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden .


----------



## OldMCJimBob (30. März 2017)

Bioware hat seit viiiielen Jahren kein wirklich gutes Spiel mehr gemacht, nichts, was auch nur annähernd in die Richtung Meisterwerk geht. Für mich sind Computerspiele eben auch ein Stück weit Kunst und Kultur, ich möchte beim Spielen merken, dass da jemand eine Vision hatte. Das jemand es besser machen wollte. GTA5 hat GTA, eine eigentlich altbekannte Formel, ein ausgelutschtes Konzept, in mehrerlei Hinsicht auf ein völlig neues Niveau gehoben, das fand ich klasse! Man hat gemerkt, dass Rockstar nicht "ein weiteres Open-World-3d-Person-Aktion-Game" machen wollte, sondern schlicht "das Beste". Die Referenz. Dem Witcher merkt man das ebenfalls an. Naughty Dogs Tlou bzw. Uncharted ebenfalls. Ubisoft, Bioware, Bethesda...diese Studios können es einfach nicht. Sie machen durchaus unterhaltsame Spiele, so wie Roland Emmerich durchaus unterhaltsame Filme macht. Es fehlt aber an Anspruch, und am Willen, auf höchstem Niveau zu liefern. 

Abschließend würde ich noch hinzufügen wollen, dass dies nichts mit Geschmack zu tun hat. 2 oder 3 Sterne im Guide Michlin zu erhalten, den Pulitzerpreis zu gewinnen etc, dahinter steht der Gedanke eines universellen Anspruches. Ich kann nicht das Mickey Maus Comic und Vargas Llosa auf eine Stufe stellen, und Unterschiede ausschließlich mit subjektivem Geschmack begründen (auch wenn mir Mickey Maus natürlich besser gefallen kann). Da Bioware aber eine große Marketingmaschine befeuert, uns allen seine Selbstdarstellung präsentiert, kurz; gern als AAA Produzent auf allerhöchstem Niveau gesehen werden will, müssen sie sich nach harten Kriterien bewerten lassen. Und scheitern. Nicht umsonst geht Bethesda seit einigen Jahren den Weg, seine Spiele selber schon mit "es wird nicht jedem gefallen, aber wir sind sicher, es wird viele Leute glücklich machen" zu beschreiben - sie wissen, dass sie (um bei meiner Analogie zu bleiben) schöne Groschenromane schreiben, aber keine Literatur.

(Dieser Text ist die gekürzte Version meiner Meinung über Ubisoft - bemerkenswerterweise musste ich lediglich das Positive, dass mir zu Ubi einfiel, streichen, um ihn auch auf Bioware passed zu machen)


----------



## martin4515 (30. März 2017)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Bioware hat seit viiiielen Jahren kein wirklich gutes Spiel mehr gemacht, nichts, was auch nur annähernd in die Richtung Meisterwerk geht. Für mich sind Computerspiele eben auch ein Stück weit Kunst und Kultur, ich möchte beim Spielen merken, dass da jemand eine Vision hatte. Das jemand es besser machen wollte. GTA5 hat GTA, eine eigentlich altbekannte Formel, ein ausgelutschtes Konzept, in mehrerlei Hinsicht auf ein völlig neues Niveau gehoben, das fand ich klasse! Man hat gemerkt, dass Rockstar nicht "ein weiteres Open-World-3d-Person-Aktion-Game" machen wollte, sondern schlicht "das Beste". Die Referenz. Dem Witcher merkt man das ebenfalls an. Naughty Dogs Tlou bzw. Uncharted ebenfalls. Ubisoft, Bioware, Bethesda...diese Studios können es einfach nicht. Sie machen durchaus unterhaltsame Spiele, so wie Roland Emmerich durchaus unterhaltsame Filme macht. Es fehlt aber an Anspruch, und am Willen, auf höchstem Niveau zu liefern.
> 
> Abschließend würde ich noch hinzufügen wollen, dass dies nichts mit Geschmack zu tun hat. 2 oder 3 Sterne im Guide Michlin zu erhalten, den Pulitzerpreis zu gewinnen etc, dahinter steht der Gedanke eines universellen Anspruches. Ich kann nicht das Mickey Maus Comic und Vargas Llosa auf eine Stufe stellen, und Unterschiede ausschließlich mit subjektivem Geschmack begründen (auch wenn mir Mickey Maus natürlich besser gefallen kann). Da Bioware aber eine große Marketingmaschine befeuert, uns allen seine Selbstdarstellung präsentiert, kurz; gern als AAA Produzent auf allerhöchstem Niveau gesehen werden will, müssen sie sich nach harten Kriterien bewerten lassen. Und scheitern. Nicht umsonst geht Bethesda seit einigen Jahren den Weg, seine Spiele selber schon mit "es wird nicht jedem gefallen, aber wir sind sicher, es wird viele Leute glücklich machen" zu beschreiben - sie wissen, dass sie (um bei meiner Analogie zu bleiben) schöne Groschenromane schreiben, aber keine Literatur.
> 
> (Dieser Text ist die gekürzte Version meiner Meinung über Ubisoft - bemerkenswerterweise musste ich lediglich das Positive, dass mir zu Ubi einfiel, streichen, um ihn auch auf Bioware passed zu machen)




Nimm mal das Spiel Fallout 4 , ein sehr gutes Spiel keine Frage ich mag es , aber wenn ich Fallout 3 Spiele trotz der alten Grafik , dieses Spiel hat etwas ich nenne es gerne eine Unterdrückende Atmosphäre , man sollte Spiele doch auch immer sehen wann sind sie erschienen was war Technisch und Spielerisch damals möglich , was gab es damals schon.
Die Spiele sind heute groß , man kann craften , alles mögliche aber irgendwie springt der Funke nicht über.

Es gibt Dinge die gefallen mir einfach nicht , eines davon Keine Levelobregrenze , Spiel alles frei, weswgen?
Fehlen den Entwicklern die Ideen soll ich immer weiter craften.
Heute ist es in einem Dragon Age ein Höhepunkt wenn ein Drache vor kommt oder ein Bösewicht, erinnert man sich an Baldurs Gate 2 , da war ein Drache gar nichts, Vampire, Zwischenrealitäten , Unterwasser Städte , etc.
Kann einfach nicht verstehen das davon heute so wenig übrig ist , Mass Effect Andromeda war mein Lieblings Titel habe lange drauf gewartet , die Charactere sind meiner Meinung die schlechtesten seid dem es die Serie gibt, auch die Dialoge wirken so rein geklatscht , meiner Meinung haben die sich wesentlich weniger Mühe gemacht wie mit DAI
Corypheus war schon nicht der Kracher , aber mal im Ernst die Kett.

Glaube nicht mehr das es da noch Berg auf mit geht


----------

